# print head issues dtg 381



## vins454 (Jun 10, 2015)

can a white print head be cleaned and used in a cmyk spot??? then I can change machine to a 2 head machine until I can purchase a new head...where is the best place to buy print heads?? I am guessing that they are all the same price but Im not sure.. I am obviously very new at this..lol ty


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

I suppose you could do that. First I will call Brother Tech Support and ask that question to them because you may need to upgrade the firmware to change it from 381 to 361. You would need to clean the white tubes a couple of times to make sure all the white is out of the head. The viscosity of the white ink is thicker than colors and you may still have some residue inside the head. You would also need to changes the waffle filter.I think you would be taking a chance to clog that head if it is not cleaned 100%. And having the other head in the white unused for a long period of time may dry any residue left in that one too. Penny wise, pound foolish. I can understand if you don't have the money to purchase a new head, $1,300.00. That's the dilemma most of us face. Try to borrow it, maybe charge it to a credit card or have a relative help you out. Unless I had two heads gone already I wouldn't do the change.

Ask Brother's tech if they can clean the two heads you are taking out of the printer so you can replace the color one and have another as spare. There may be a cost involved on that but it is better thanthe alternative.

Good luck

CD


----------



## BrotherGTPrinter (Oct 8, 2014)

You cannot use a CMYK head as a white head even after attempting to clean. Any residual ink left in the head will likely cause a congealing effect when white ink is introduced.

You can purchase Brother print heads directly from the Brother parts department located in North America.

Brother Industrial Parts
877-850-7179

Please contact Brother Industrial Technical Support prior to purchase to ensure that you order all parts needed to change out a print head and the tube.

Brother Industrial Technical Support
North America
877-427-6843

If you are not located in the U.S., please contact your local Brother authorized distributor.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

He asked putting an existing white head in a CMYK slot not the other way around. Anyway I agreed that changing heads either way is a risk not worth taking, also it will jeopardize the other unused white head that stays on the carriage while the machine is in 361 mode. Also the tubes could be compromised. Whatever way he's looking at it it will be better off replacing the head with a new one than to be messing around swapping heads.

CD


----------

